# For the Birders out there



## table1349 (Apr 18, 2016)

Good article for the birders with information that applies to any action shooter.  
7 Tips for Better Bird-in-Flight Photos


----------



## Philmar (Apr 18, 2016)

Tip # 8 - pick incredibly slow moving birds



hummingbird in flight - Monteverde, Costa Rica by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## robbins.photo (Apr 18, 2016)

Or maybe birds that don't even fly:




421 by Todd Robbins, on Flickr


----------

